# Classic motorhome



## DOC (Dec 3, 2019)

This is my seventh and probably last motorhome, a 1991 Mercedes Hymer 555. My son persuaded me to change my modern Autocruise for a classic and join the Hymer Owners Club. I haven’t looked back since. They are an awesomely friendly bunch of people and very helpful. I hope to be in Morocco for my 80th birthday in 2021.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome to the club, we have a 1994 Hymer 694 tag axle and wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## DOC (Dec 3, 2019)

Done a lot of restoration work including rebuilding the dashboard and making a new drivers door.
Converted all the lighting to LED, fitted a fully automatic satellite system and solar panels on the roof.
Always something to do with a classic motorhome to keep it road worthy and looking nice.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2019)

Getting parts for any wagon or car over 10 years old is a nightmare esp over here.


----------



## vanmandan (Dec 3, 2019)

bumped into a German lass a few years ago on a stelleplatz, her VW LT had just blown it's engine (it was a real shitbox )...she was in tears.
"what will I do ?" she wailed . she just loved the Hymer S520 I was driving at the time.
"I'd love a Hymer" she said. I asked how much she could afford.
"well my grandmother left me some gold bars for emergencies"..........
I had visions of chunky big bars stampted with a swastika !!!!!!
next day she showed up with a bunch of small cute gold bars , probably 5 ozs each & we met up with a rather dodgy looking geezer
on a street corner who cashed them in for her....weird !!!!
I checked out mobile de.  & found her a 555S about 30 km away...... been totally rebuilt by a Mercedes mechanic in his workshop.
it was a beaut.      think she got it for €9500........ 
the 555S really is a great classic Hymer......she's still driving it trouble free 10 years later.
hope you enjoy yours as much as she has hers.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2019)

Here are three of my classic Bedfords. I've now moved on to a more modern version; a1996 Auto Sleeper. Ironically, the van that made a three page spread in Classic Van & Pickup magazine was none of these and yet I was offered a spot.













Rae


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2019)

As mentioned above, the said article:














Rae


----------



## 2cv (Dec 18, 2019)

I read on a forum that the best thing that you can do for your kids is get them interested in classic Citroens.
That way they’ll never have any money for booze or drugs


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2019)

2cv said:


> I read on a forum that the best thing that you can do for your kids is get them interested in classic Citroens.
> That way they’ll never have any money for booze or drugs



No, no Bill.......classic motorcycles!

Rae


----------



## runnach (Dec 18, 2019)

Based on the Citroen c15 765 kg chassis cab , I supplied a couple to romahome before the factory supplied direct the main supplier was free borne motors down south Southampton from memory . The c15 itself was a derivative from the Citroen visa ..petrol 1124 cc but mainly the 1769 cc cud series


----------



## 2cv (Dec 18, 2019)

StreetSleeper said:


> No, no Bill.......classic motorcycles!
> 
> Rae



Or even worse, both!!


----------



## caledonia (Dec 18, 2019)

2cv said:


> I read on a forum that the best thing that you can do for your kids is get them interested in classic Citroens.
> That way they’ll never have any money for booze or drugs


I think booze and drugs would be the safest option


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I think booze and drugs would be the safest option



If I caught my kids sniffing cocaine..........I'd rub their nose in it or the other classic,
Did you hear about the man who used to sniff curry powder.......he slipped into a korma.......sorry, I'll get my coat.

Rae


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 18, 2019)

Great looking Hymer, hope you have many happy miles.


----------

